# Classical Music Classification Project



## alch (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello!

I am working on the project of classical music genres classification:
http://alch.16mb.com/classclass

Project allows to view the timeline and connections between genres. This project may be interesting for students and people, who are just starting to dive into classical music.

The project is in a beta phase and I will be very glad to receive advices and criticism in this thread or by email (rualark lives at gmail.com).


----------

